# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Skeps

## Neils

Stumbled across this site whilst looking for some information on Skeps:

http://www.martinatnewton.com

Lots of information on Skeps, their use today and in history and lots of other handy related stuff including how to make your own (and you can buy skeps from him).  Lots of practical hints and tips about entering honey, wax etc into shows that's worth a look too as the site's run by a Honey Judge.

----------


## Adam

I like the straw top-bar hive too. He's open to suggestions for improvements. http://www.martinatnewton.com/page34.htm


I tend to catch swarms in cardboard boxes and  a skep would sometimes be better.

----------


## Wraith

I was lucky to have our assoc run a skep day with Martin, Great bloke and teacher, came away with a 1/2 completed Skep and all the tools and material to complete it also, Now have he urge to make some more  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neils

Sounds good Wraith, I had a brief email conversation with him as I wanted to use a couple of his photos for my Hive section of our beginners course, very accommodation chap and good to hear he's out and about again.

----------


## Bridget

Went to see some old skeps at the new Highland Folk Museum in Newtonmore. Skeps from Kingussie, Dingwall and Moray. One they knew was from the 1950's and others looked a older. Its a lovely building inside and lots of interesting stuff. They are hoping to have a hive or two on the site. IMG_0960.jpgIMG_0963.jpg

----------

